
In Mozambique, a Living Laboratory for Nature’s Renewal - 0xbxd
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/science/gorongosa-animals-environment.html
======
wdbbdw
I went to Gorongosa for a field biology course in 2016, and it was absolutely
amazing. Greg Carr gave a talk to us about the park and it's mission, and it
seems like they're really working hard to incorporate the park into the
surrounding communities so that the locals have a sense of ownership over
their park.

The megafauna are recovering at a good clip, and there's thriving bird and bug
biodiversity if you're into that kind of thing (seeing Oecophylla nests was a
particular highlight for me, but I'm probably in the minority there.) National
Geographic did a video series about the park's recovery that I highly
recommend[1], and last I heard they're working on a sequel.

[1] [http://www.pbs.org/gorongosa/home/](http://www.pbs.org/gorongosa/home/)

------
horsecaptin
Reading that made me look up "tuskless elephants", and I found this:
[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/elephants-africa-tusks-
iv...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/elephants-africa-tusks-ivory-
poaching-born-without-a7440706.html)

